# Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !



## Zambo

Hallo Anglerboard-Community,

Ich werde die Prüfung im November absolvieren. Ich hätte auch gerne an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen, nur schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht an dem einzigem Kurs teilzunehmen, der in der Siegener Region angeboten wird. Der Theorie-Teil ist kein Problem ( kenne alle Fragen und Antworten bereits auswendig!!). Den praktischen Teil hab ich "theoretisch" eigentlich auch intus (alle 44 Fischarten, sowie 10 Montagen, Clinch-, Blut-, Schlaufen-, Plättchenhakenknoten kann ich bereits).

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Die Gerätezusammenstellung macht mir bisschen sorgen, weil ich die Einzelteile nie in echt gesehen habe. Ich kenne zwar die Abbildungen von der www.asv-nienborg.de, aber die Fotos haben nun auch einige Jahre aufm Buckel. Kann mir jemand einen Link für aktuelle Prüfungsmontagen in NRW empfehlen? Werden in ganz NRW die gleichen Prüfungssätze verwendet? Oder noch besser: Kann mir jemand bestätigen, ob die auf der asv-nienborg Hompage aufgeführten Montagen auch den aktuellen entsprechen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Zambo


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Keine Antwort?


----------



## Nick94

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Hi, 
ich glaube du könntest uns das etwas einfacher machen, wenn du die Bilder hier rein stellst, die du genau meinst. Ich würde gerne helfen nur leider stehe ich da ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch, weil ich nicht genau weiß was du meinst und in dem von der geposteten Link finde ich keine Bilder von Montagen oder Einzelteile.
Bei den meisten hier ist die Prüfung auch schon ein "bisschen" was her und die haben bestimmt nicht mehr im Kopf welche Montagen aktuell abgefragt werden (ich auch nicht). Außerdem ist das auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.
Mein Tipp wäre, du fährst zu einem bekannten Angler oder zu einem Angelgeschäft und guckst dir dort die Sachen an.


----------



## Wurmknoter

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

So ich hoffe das der Link dir etwas weiter hilft. 

http://www.asv-dalbke.de/GeraetezurFischereipruefung.pdf


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Diese sind wahrscheinlich gemeint:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

Die kommen schon ungefähr hin. Würde bei der Hechtmontage allerdings das Gaff weglassen und bei der Brandungsrute eine (die größte vorhandene) Stationärrolle nehmen, welche man übrigens auch mit der Pilkrute nutzen kann. Alle Rollen sind in der Regel schon mit der richtigen Schnur bespult.

Im freundlichen Angelladen darf man sich auch mal alles ansehen und ggf. erklären lassen - bist ja evtl. ein zukünftiger Kunde.


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Hallo, 
Danke für die Antworten. Komisch, hab nur die Homepage gepostet, statt den richtigen Link, aber Anglero hat auch den richtigen rausgesucht. Danke auch dafür .
Mir ging es nun darum einfach die Bilder bestätigen zu lassen, ob diese als Lerngrundlage noch aktuell sind.
@Anglero:
Da hab ich leider einen nur... sagen wir mal "semi-freundlichen" Angelladen erwischt. Deinen Vorschlag hab ich bereits versucht umzusetzten, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Es wurde nur versucht mir ein 90 € Kurs anzudrehen, welchen ich sogar liebend gern angenommen hätte. Wie schon im ersten Post beschrieben schaffe ich es leider aufgrund meiner bescheidenen Einzelhandelsarbeitszeiten nicht daran teilzunehmen. Als ich dann fragte, ob es möglich sei nur Sonntags (wäre ein Schnellkurs gewesen: 2x Sa + So's) daran teilzunehmen wurde mir nur ein "Nö... Da haste wohl Pech gehabt!...". Die Gerätekunde vor Ort mir näher zu bringen stieß auch nicht auf großes Interesse. Das nehme ich dem Herrn nicht mal übel, aber warum man mir wegen der Kursproblematik nicht entgegenkommen konnte wird mir wohl immer ein Rätsel bleiben.

Naja, aber schonmal Danke für den Tipp mit dem Gaff und der Rolle fürs Brandungsangeln. Nehme jeden guten Tipp gerne an ...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Ich nehme an, sie wollten dir mit dem Preis nicht entgegen kommen? Denn ob und wann man hingeht, ist eigentlich Privatsache. Meist vermitteln die Läden die Kurse nur. Hier in BN kostet er um 60 Euro. Wer sich lediglich für den praktischen Teil interessierte, der kam nur zum letzten Termin. Da sollte man sich aber vorher informieren, an welchem Tag der Praxisunterricht stattfindet. Beim Kurspreis gibt es natürlich keine Extrawürste!
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, an Kursen in anderen Kreisen teilzunehmen, wenn diese terminlich besser passen.

Desweiteren kann man in einem "halbfreundlichen" Angelladen auch als interessierter Kund auftreten, der für einen Allroundangeltripp eben verschiedene Ruten benötigt. Dann bekommst du die auch gezeigt. Aber eigentlich hilft es kaum, denn die Rutenfamilien lassen sich sehr gut unterscheiden. Die einzelnen Spinnruten, Friedfischruten usw. der Prüfung auseinander zu halten, hilft dir auch der Angelladen kaum. 

Sende mir eine PN mit Mailadresse, dann schicke ich dir eine kleine diskriptive Zusammenstellung der Prüfung aus BN und SU, anhand derer das vorhandene Material schnell gelernt ist - ohne Zahlenstress und bestimmt NRW-weit übertragbar.


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Hallo Anglero,

es ging mit dem Entgegenkommen nicht um den Preis, sondern um die anteilige Teilnahme am Kurs. Entweder ganz, oder garnicht hieß es... Den Preis hätte ich trotzdem gerne vollständig bezahlen wollen, was aber auch nicht weiter interessiert hat. Da draussen gibt es mit Sicherheit noch genug andere Angelshops, die potentielle Kundschaft zu schätzen wissen .

Habe dir bereits eine PN geschickt. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Das ist natürlich ziemlicher Schwachsinn, den die da verzapfen. Gibt keinerlei Grundlage, auf der einem der bereits bezahlte Kurs in Teilen verwehrt werden sollte. Ich würde mit denen dann allerdings gar keine Geschäfte mehr machen ;-). Manche kapieren es nie.

Mail ist unterwegs.


----------



## TheHecht

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Die Rutenzusammenstellung ist ganz leicht wir hatten ein blatt bekommen wo alle ruten als tabelle draufstanden und dort konnte man sich sehr gute eselsbrücken machen .


----------



## TheHecht

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Ganz vergessen das wir bei unserem lehrer in den Angelshop kommen konnten und dort mit den originalen ruten üben konnten. Schau dich da ma um


Ansonsten Viel Glück


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Hallo TheHecht.

Wie du meinem ersten Beitrag entnehmen kannst habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit an einem Kurs teilzunehmen. Sonst würde ich nicht hier nach anderen Lösungswegen fragen. Mal ne andere Frage: Bist du zufällig auf YouTube unter TheHecht123 angemeldet?!

@Anglero

Das ist eine geniale Aufführung der Prüfungsmontagen. Damit komme ich als Laie sogar sehr weit. Leider bin ich bei der Bebleiung unsicher. Bei den Posenmontagen: Wo genau kommen die Bleie hin? An die Hauptschnur vor der Pose, oder direkt vor dem Wirbel? Sind bei A4 und A5 die zwei Wirbel am Vorfach verbunden, sodass man nur an die Hauptschnur clinchen muss? Schonmal danke für die bisherige Hilfestellung .


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Bei den (feststehenden) Posenmontagen kommt das Schrotblei zwischen Pose und Wirbel/Vorfach auf die Hauptschnur.

Hauptschnur->Pose->Schrotblei->Wirbel->Vorfach

A4 Grundmontage: "...mittelgroßer Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur..." sollte klar sein, aber du meinst wahrscheinlich die beiden Spinmontagen A5 und A6.

"...zwei extra Wirbel, ... an das Stahlvorfach, ersten Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur..."

Siehe Bild.


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Genial ! Danke !

Du solltest dir die Rechte an "Fischerprüfung for Dummies" sichern... falls es nicht schon sowas gibt ^^. Hast mir sehr geholfen. 

Ich wünsche dir krumme Ruten und dicke Fische  !


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Danke, kein Problem. Wie immer wäre es nett, nach der Prüfung ein Feedback oder eine Verifizierung zur gelösten Aufgabe zu geben, damit ich ggf. das Skript ergänzen kann. Leider kam von den Nutzern bisher kaum etwas zurück. Bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher, ob jeder die Methodik verstanden hat ;-)


----------



## olli783

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

@Angelero: Was meinst Du mit Methodik verstanden? Welche Informationen brauchst DU? Ich habe im Herbst 2012 meine Prüfung in Siegburg gemacht, was willst Du wiseen?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Ich hatte mir nach meiner Prüfung mal die Mühe gemacht, für Freunde, die ohne Vorkenntnisse und Vorbereitungskurs lernten, eine Art Skript/Lernhilfe zur praktischen Prüfung für BN und SU zu entwerfen. 

Grundlage ist das Protokoll eines Vorbereitungskurses und die Übereinstimmung mit der Prüfung. 

Mit "Methodik" (Lernmethode) meine ich die, sich daraus ergebende Vereinfachung, wegen der man bestimmte Informationen zur Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung nicht mehr benötigt - z.B. Schnurstärken, teilweise Hakengrößen, Wurfgewichte der Ruten, feststehende oder Lauf-Montage, Zusammenbau oder Hinlegen usw. 

Da die Prüfung landesweit relativ einheitlich sein soll, müsste man die Infos und Lösungen weitestgehend übertragen können. Daher wäre eben ein Feedback der Nutzer (dieser kleinen Lernhilfe) gut. Ich möchte kein Buch schreiben, aber es würde ja schon ausreichen, unter eine Information oder Lösung z.B. schreiben zu können "verifiziert für Ort XY". Mein letzter Post richtete sich deshalb eher an Zambo.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Rumpi87

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Irgendwie verstehe ich die ganze Frage nicht... 
Wie sieht denn euer praktischer Teil aus? 
Als ich meinen Schein vor ca. 10 Jahren in NDS gemacht habe sah die Prüfung so aus:

Bringt eure Rute mit, daran ist irgendwie das 10g Übungsgewicht befestigt und dann werft ihr auf das 1x1m große weiße Tuch. Und zwar aus 3 unterschiedlichen distanzen mit den 3 unterschiedlichen Wurftechniken! Zack fertig!

Bei meinem Bruder war das vor 7 Jahren auch noch, allerdings war es am Prüfungstag sehr windig und somit haben die praktische einfach alle mit 100% bestanden... #q

Ihr müsst dann Ruten zusammenstellen für spezielle Angelarten oder wie?;+


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> ...Ihr müsst dann Ruten zusammenstellen für spezielle Angelarten oder wie?


 
So ist es


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Nabend !

Nachdem ich meine Prüfung im November (hoffentlich) bestehe werde ich dich per PN updaten, wie die Prüfung in Siegen (bzw .Bad Berleburg...Veranstaltungsort wird relativ spät festgelegt) verläuft.
Wenn es deinem Skript dienlich ist könnte ich mich zumindest in dieser Form revangieren . Ist nur die Frage in welchen Zyklen überhaupt Veränderungen an der Praktischen vorgenommen werden. Vielleicht haben sich die bisherigen Prüflinge nicht gemeldet, weil deine Ausführung dem aktuellen Stand entspricht?! Verändert oder nicht, ich werde berichten ^^.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

So viele waren es auch nicht.


----------



## olli783

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Hast Du denn noch interesse an Details zur Prüfung in Siegburg Stand Nov 2012; ich denke eher da bist Du auf dem laufenden. Falls Nein schicke ich Dir gern Infos. 

Allerdings glaube ich, dass dort Änderungen (wenn überhaupt) erst noch bevorstehen, wo doch der Kreisfischereiberater im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis erst kürzlich neu ernannt wurde.


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Ich glaube das Siegburg soweit nicht kompletter sein könnte. Zwischen dem Skript und deinen angebotenen Infos liegt nur ein Jahr. Denke nicht, das sich da viel getan haben könnte. Aber danke für das Angebot, wenn es überhaupt mir galt ^^.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*



olli783 schrieb:


> ...schicke ich Dir gern Infos...


 
Kann nicht schaden. Allerdings ist z.B. die Zusammenstellung/Lösung einer Montage nicht so spannend, wie das Wissen um das vorhandene Material. 

Wenn du also zur Lösung deiner Montage auch eine Beschreibung zum verwendeten Material beisteuern könntest, wäre das natürlich toll. Z.B. kleinste von vier vorhandenen Stationärrollen, längste von zwei vorhandenen Teleruten...


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

So... es ist vollbracht hab die Prüfung auf biegen und brechen irgendwie geschafft. Dabei war nur der praktische Teil ein Problem. Dank Anglero's Daten war ich überhaupt in der Lage die praktische zu bestehen, nochmal danke dafür .  Nun möchte ich, wie versprochen, über meine Erfahrungen berichten.

Meine Angaben beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die aktuelle praktische Fischerprüfung in Siegen...

Die Prüfung wird anscheinend wenn diese in Siegen stattfindet im Filmraum eines hiesigen Berufskollegs für Technik gemacht. Nach der Theorie wurden die durchgefallen ausgesiebt (2 von 33) und im Anschluss nach alphabetischer Ordnung der praktische Teil vollzogen. Auffällig war das bei den Hakenlösern keine Auswahl gefordert war. Den Prüflingen stand nur eine Lösezange zur Verfügung. Desweiteren gibt es keine Meeresstationärrolle. Für A9 und A10 sollte jeweils die Multirolle verwendet werden. Auch wenn die Rollen mit Schnur bespult sind wünschen die Prüfer das man nochmal eine Schnurrolle mit derselben Tagkraft daneben legt. Vorschlag an Anglero: Auch wenn die Auflistung deinerseits korrekt ist würde ich die Schnur nochmal seperat aufführen. Ich hatte A2 als Rute. Lustigerweise wurde ich davon abgehalten Schrottblei zu verwenden mit der Begründung "Das ist kein Grundblei". Das hätte klar sein müssen weil ich das Birnenblei vorab auf den Tisch lag. Sprich für A2 kein Schutzstopper. 

Ich empfehle jedem in Siegen den Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen, das Siegen etwas von der Norm abzuweichen scheint. Hätte ich den Theorie-, soweie den Fischerkennungsteil nicht fehlerlos bestanden hätten die Prüfer mir meine Fehler nicht verziehen. Ausserdem wurde die Stimmung angespannter sls rauskam, das ich den Kurs nicht besucht habe. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte hiermit einen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten.

Allen zukünftigen Prüflingen viel Erfolg,

Gruß, Zambo


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

P.S.: Montagen werden zusammengelegt und nicht zusammengebaut


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und danke für die positive Rückmeldung. Ich werde an das Papier eine Liste mit den örtlichen Eigenarten anfügen.

Viele dicke Fische!

Anglero

P.S. Was die wohl zu einer Gummiperle gesagt hätten...


----------



## BMP

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Prüfung.

Das ist aber nicht nur in Siegen so. Die Prüfer sind fast immer aus Vereinen der näheren Umgebung. Die kennen sich und den Prüfungsablauf sehr genau und mit den Jahren schleichen sich dort feine Unterschiede ein. So gibt es bei uns z.B. einen Strafpunkt, wenn man beim Stippen einen Wirbel mit hinlegt. 
Diese Unterschiede und Feinheiten lernt man nur auf dem Prüfungsvorbereitungskursen.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*



BMP schrieb:


> ...So gibt es bei uns z.B. einen Strafpunkt, wenn man beim Stippen einen Wirbel mit hinlegt...



Moin, gilt das bei euch für beide Posenmontagen A1/A3 Rotaugen- und Karpfenmontage? Sonst noch irgendwelche Eigenarten? Habe das Dokument gerade offen und könnte das direkt eintragen. Danke!


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Danke für die Glückwünsche ...

@Anglero: Gummistopper hatte ich zur Hand, aber schnell wieder weggelegt. Bevor die mir unterstellen dies als Grundblei verwenden zu wollen -.-...Was solls, Petri  !!!

@BMP: Dann sollten alle an einem solchen Kurs teilnehmen. Wenn es mein Chef mir möglich gemacht hätte wäre ich der letzte gewesen, der sich der Teilnahme verweigert. Ich will nicht wissen wieviele in NRW aufgrund solcher regionalen Unterschiede durchfallen, obwohl diese Ruten zusammenstellen, die den Prüfungsvorgaben entsprechen.


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW Praktischer Teil !*

Hallo
Für die fischerprüfung gibt es eine Verordnung in NRW die ihr unter folgenden link bekommt http:/www.lfv-westfalen.de/ser_gesetze.php 
Mfg Thomas


----------

